# Found pigeon with green tags 21 and 14.



## MattyLargo (Apr 11, 2016)

I found a pigeon today on my back deck that had a plastic green ring on each of its legs. One ring had 3 stars and the number 21 on it. The other had 3 stars and the number 14. What does this mean? Is this just someone's pet? The numbers don't seem to match any racing numbers or anything.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the bird and tell us the area where you live?


----------



## MattyLargo (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm in Georgia. Photo is attached.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

MattyLargo said:


> I found a pigeon today on my back deck that had a plastic green ring on each of its legs. One ring had 3 stars and the number 21 on it. The other had 3 stars and the number 14. What does this mean? Is this just someone's pet? The numbers don't seem to match any racing numbers or anything.


Well we can rule out racing pigeon based on the picture. Let's wait for someone closer to you to help identify the bird and someone close to your location to help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

Meanwhile, please get the bird contained, offer fresh drinking water and wild bird seed or pigeon seed.

The bird is vulnerable for predator attack outside by itself and is used to being housed and fed.

This bird is definitely domestic and someone's bird, but unfortunately the band does not really provide any identification of any kind, and serves no purpose should the bird get lost. 

Where are you located?*


----------



## MattyLargo (Apr 11, 2016)

Snellville, GA...about an hour east of Atlanta.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

MattyLargo said:


> Snellville, GA...about an hour east of Atlanta.


Try checking the iwanta or craigslist, but when flying birds get out, it's usually chalked up as a loss.

If placement becomes a need, I'm in Augusta and can foster, if I have quarantine space.


----------



## spice704 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Tipplers*

it a tipplers


----------

